# Baggy shorts for riding



## nowayout

I know I will probably get flamed for this but I dont want to wear lycra shorts.

So with that I have seen a few guys on the road with baggies that were not to baggy kinda slim fit type baggies.

Anyone ride in something like this?

What are some recommendations for baggies?


----------



## uhcoog

I actually just look for gym shorts that are cut a bit more form fitting than say bball shorts. I have a few pair that fit semi tight through the crotch and the upper thigh but are loose through the bottom. Mostly just a matter of trying on shorts at the sporting good store or a willingness to return them if they don't fit as you thought they would.


----------



## spade2you

Shorts, boxers, and briefs chafe like no other. This is why you don't see any serious riders wearing baggy shorts. There are some mountain bike shorts that have tights underneath, but I never really liked them since I felt like I was sliding around in the seat.


----------



## roscoe

yup, look for mountain bike shorts


----------



## Tommy Walker

Mountain Bike shorts are probably what you want.

No grief here, actually that's how I started and then eventually wore the road shorts. The chamois and the tight fit are very beneficial.


----------



## black_box

try the cycling shorts/bibs and then put something thin and slightly loose on over them?


----------



## SidNitzerglobin

Yup MTB shorts would be optimal for you if you don't want to make the jump to just the lycra shorts/bibs. 

I've got a couple pair of Specialized shorts (the Enduro and Trail models) that I really like. They have a slightly stretchy and semi grippy placket style crotch/inner thigh (think Chuck Norris action shorts) that work really well for any type of riding. The chamois aren't as nice for long distance rides as the higher end road shorts/bibs but still pretty functional for me for anything under 30 miles. The legs of pretty much all of the MTB outer shorts are too long for my liking as well.

The main reasons I stopped wearing the MTB outer shells on the road bike is the additional drag and heat and the rubbing of the legs on my knees, plus they feel a bit out of place to me from a looks perspective.


----------



## sa7nt

Another vote for MTB shorts. That's what I use on my commute. Road shorts are what I use for long weekend rides.


----------



## tuffguy1500

When tooling around town, i throw on a cycling lycra short under a cheapo pair of performance mtb shorts. Works perfectly and they're only $20, even cheaper if you find them on the clearance rack.

They're also incredibly easy to pack up if you decide to drop em on a long ride and just go lycra instead.


----------



## e34john

I wear a pair of liners for cushion and then a pair of soccer 3/4 pants.


----------



## Erion929

I just got back into riding and I don't want to look too "serious" until I improve my cardio and strength, so I wear nice bibs with my normal, everyday baggy shorts over the top. It works great, no issues. When I improve I'll ditch the baggies, most likely.  

**


----------



## josephr

Careful with MTB shorts --- some can get seriously hot and don't breathe as well as regular biking shorts. You might want to try a chamois liner and then some soccer shorts or other type of short that is well vented.


----------



## nowayout

Well, I picked up some Pearl Izumi select versa shorts
http://www.pearlizumi.com/publish/content/pi_2010/us/en/index/products/men/ride/apparel/1.-productCode-0261.html

and love them. Very light and breathable.


----------



## Erion929

That's about how my regular short pants look over my bibs....also like having the extra pockets.

**


----------



## spade2you

Erion929 said:


> Talso like having the extra pockets.
> 
> **


That's what your jersey is for, among other things.


----------



## Hank Stamper

You could still get regular lycra bike shorts and use them as a sort of underwear covered with cheap gym shorts that you probably already own. That way if your riding progresses to the point you start to notice riding with baggy shorts isn't such a good you already have the lycra and don't have a bunch of baggy shorts you don't want to use anymore.

I wasn't to thrilled with the idea of lycra either but there's simply no getting around the fact that they are the only solution for someone looking to make road biking more than a casual hobby.


----------



## PlatyPius

Baggies are a good gateway short from a seller's perspective. Most people who buy them come in within 2-3 months and buy some real bike shorts/bibs. 2 sales for one customer. Of course, I try to have them forget the baggy thing altogether, but most new riders are very insistent about it. Until they return later, heads hanging in shame, asking for some good cycling shorts.

Just remember - baggies are what you put weed in, not your junk.


----------



## CaliforniaPI

PlatyPius said:


> Baggies are a good gateway short from a seller's perspective. Most people who buy them come in within 2-3 months and buy some real bike shorts/bibs. 2 sales for one customer. Of course, I try to have them forget the baggy thing altogether, but most new riders are very insistent about it. Until they return later, heads hanging in shame, asking for some good cycling shorts.
> 
> I will have to agree....I did the whole "I wan't to ride on the road but don't want to look like I'm one of those guys." So I bought the baggy shorts. Then I bought one pair of road shorts, wow what a difference. The comfort and mobility. Then I bought bibs and it was even better. So the moral of this is buy a decent set of bibs, (performance ones with the green chamois are pretty good). What I found out was that no-one cared what I wore. I certainly don't care what others think, but I didn't wan't to look like a tool either. Get the bibs and you will never look back. Comfort, breathability and nothing to get caught on the saddle when you sit back after standing. What you will find is that with lycra shorts the pad just stays where it should so your comfort is consistent. With the baggies it slides everywhere and you comfort is hit and miss. It may not matter for 5 mile rides, but if your like me, daily 25-30 mile rides it matters. And once the road cycling bug bites, you will want to ride more and more, and being comfortable on the bike certainly adds to the desire to ride more.


----------



## ziscwg

being an avid mtb guy, baggies are mostly what I have. However, I do have *good* bike shorts underneath. I cut the usually cheap liner out that comes with them. 

On just a short cruise around, baggies are ok, but as said above, HOT. 

You are really after function first, then looks. So baggies at 35 mph pedalling on a downhill just feels really odd. They catch the wind, not good. 

So when Im on the road, I only have on bike shorts. On the dirt, I have on mtb baggies. On dirt, its for the 2nd layer of protection if/when I go down.


----------



## SidNitzerglobin

I dunno. I still use the shells from my MTB baggies on my road bike in not so hot weather when I'm riding somewhere I'm going to be spending time away from my bike (ie:running errands, going out for breakfast/lunch, etc.) and would rather not look like I'm wearing lycra purely because I think it makes my ass look segzy. 

I'll wear them over bibs and tights on the road bike when it's cold out as an additional windbreaking layer that has easy access pockets since I'd usually have a jacket on that didn't have any. 

I still wear them on my MTB as well when it's not really hot as well. I prefer the chamois and fit of my bibs underneath them, but the liners that came w/ my Specialized baggies aren't horrible by any means. I wouldn't wear them w/o the shell since they are more of a mesh fabric but they work pretty well for a ~20-30 mile ride. 

Still I do agree that in most cases if you're just going out purely to ride, lycra bibs/shorts alone works best.


----------



## Erion929

spade2you said:


> That's what your jersey is for, among other things.



True, but some things I like to put in my ZIPPERED pants pockets....like ID, cash, credit card, cellphone. I'll put things like spare tube, levers, and CO2 in the jersey. When I actually graduate to competent rider, maybe I'll ditch the baggy shorts that are over the bibs.

**


----------



## Cni2i

Echoing everyone else's comments, I also like padded mtn bike shorts. I do like the idea of bibs underneath other "longer" shorts too.


----------



## matty125

I bought a pair of MT Bike shorts which are cut above the knees and they have the padded short inserts. so you look like you wear normal nice shorts but they are padded chammies too. but as stated they are 2 pcs which button and loop togeather.
PS, you can also by bicycle underwear which is padded chammie.


----------



## kthung

I'd say try regular road bike shorts/bibs with athletic shorts on top. I've found that usually soccer shorts aren't as baggy as say, basketball shorts. The reason I'd recommend this over MTB shorts is that if you ever do decide to go with just lycra shorts you already have them, no need to go out and buy a new pair.


----------



## PlatyPius

I find it interesting that almost everyone who is advocating wearing baggies on a road bike have post counts below 100....


----------



## Mapei

Even if you gotta wear MTB shorts or other baggie type pants, don't put stuff in the pockets. Or at least anything remotely heavy. When you start pedaling, the stuff in the front pockets bangs and bounces on your thighs in a most annoying way. The stuff in the rear pockets pinch you every time you're on the back stroke.


----------



## kthung

To be clear, I'm not "advocating wearing baggies." The OP explicitly stated he didn't want to wear lycra shorts. I'm just advocating doing whatever the hell you want and not having to appease the internet cycling police


----------



## Ventruck

****, I wear jeans a lot when heading to my nearby hill, passing people, and therefore crushing their hearts on all sides with sheer riding brilliance and inappropriate/inferior apparel.

Then I can come home, change shoes, go to the grocery store - just like that. Lycra shorts are on for the event rides.


----------



## PJ352

Ventruck said:


> ****, *I wear jeans a lot when heading to my nearby hill, passing people, and therefore crushing their hearts on all sides with sheer riding brilliance and inappropriate/inferior apparel.*
> 
> Then I can come home, change shoes, go to the grocery store - just like that. Lycra shorts are on for the event rides.


Conversely, it _could_ be argued that you'd perform better and in more comfort had you worn cycling specific clothing appropriate for the temps/ riding conditions. Just saying...


----------



## nowayout

OP here, I presently ride MTB and have plenty of baggies with liners. Also I just picked up some Pearl Izumi that are really light and slimmer fitting than the others.

They are comfy and thats what I will be riding on the road.


----------



## Jos123

I tried road bike shorts.....too tight and uncomfortable.Now i only wear light basketball shirts that don't absorb sweat and some loose shorts....I feel comfortable and it doesn't really affect my pedaling which is most important


----------



## dytakeda

If you want to wear "regular" shorts, you might look at Dickies. They're not as baggie as contemporary cargo shorts.


----------



## spade2you

As PlatyPius noted, most baggie advocates don't seem to have a high post count *and* I might suggest probably aren't experienced cyclists. 

Virtually all SERIOUS road bikers and racers tend to do a lot of the same things. Why? Form, function, comfort, and performance. Yes, some of the things we do may seem goofy. Tight shorts, loud colors, chamois cream on the sit bones? Sounds strange at first, but it's all for good reasons.


----------



## Ventruck

PJ352 said:


> Conversely, it _could_ be argued that you'd perform better and in more comfort had you worn cycling specific clothing appropriate for the temps/ riding conditions. Just saying...


Shhh...don't blow my "sleeper" cover! Don't want the opposition knowing it's game over with the lycra on.


----------



## matty125

spade2you said:


> As PlatyPius noted, most baggie advocates don't seem to have a high post count *and* I might suggest probably aren't experienced cyclists.
> 
> Virtually all SERIOUS road bikers and racers tend to do a lot of the same things. Why? Form, function, comfort, and performance. Yes, some of the things we do may seem goofy. Tight shorts, loud colors, chamois cream on the sit bones? Sounds strange at first, but it's all for good reasons.





Such stereo typical ignorance, So now anyone with say over 500 POSTS is a seasoned rider? WTH type of logic is this? Since when did post count equate to riding experience? I have ridden for 25 years all types of bikes, but I guess I dont know anything cause I only have a few posts.
The simple fact is people should be able to wear COMFORT clothes and stupid tight ass spandex Lyrcra is NOT the only option for Roadies.
Im also pretty sure if any of the top tor riders (profi) wanted to wear looser pants youd all say OOOH, Im'a get me a pair.


----------



## sa7nt

matty125 said:


> Such stereo typical ignorance, So now anyone with say over 500 POSTS is a seasoned rider? WTF type of logic is this? Since when did post count equate to idding experience? I have ridden for 25 years all types of bikes, but I guess I dont know anything cause I only have a few posts.
> The simple fact is people should be able to wear COMFORT clothes and stupid tight ass spandex Lyrcra is NOT the only option for Roadies.
> Im also pretty sure if any of the top tor riders (profi) wanted to wear looser pants youd all say OOOH, Im'a get me a pair.


Quiet Noob! Don't you know your opinion doesn't count unless you make a whole bunch of worthless posts in the lounge or the politics forums? It is perfectly unreasonable to assume that you can be knowledgeable or have a worthwhile opinion otherwise.


----------



## PJ352

matty125 said:


> *Such stereo typical ignorance*, So now anyone with say over 500 POSTS is a seasoned rider? WTF type of logic is this? Since when did post count equate to idding experience? I have ridden for 25 years all types of bikes, but I guess I dont know anything cause I only have a few posts.
> The simple fact is people should be able to wear COMFORT clothes and stupid tight ass spandex Lyrcra is NOT the only option for Roadies. *Im also pretty sure if any of the top tor riders (profi) wanted to wear looser pants youd all say OOOH, Im'a get me a pair*.


The pot calls the kettle black.


----------



## Mapei

Getting back to the original topic (or at least close to it), I'd rather wear a pair of jeans than baggy shorts, or any other kind of sport shorts. Even apart from the softness/padding issues and the flapping/banging issues, you need a certain amount of sliding ability as you sit on the saddle. When you move your butt around, you want the shorts to move along with your butt. You especially don't want the shorts to stick to the saddle instead of your butt. ...As it causes bunching, creasing...and painful pulls on your private parts.


----------



## matty125

sa7nt said:


> Quiet Noob! Don't you know your opinion doesn't count unless you make a whole bunch of worthless posts in the lounge or the politics forums? It is perfectly unreasonable to assume that you can be knowledgeable or have a worthwhile opinion otherwise.



I agree shame on me. I need to make 500 bullshit stupid posts or replies then people will be in shear awe of my bicycle mastery skill level, and all will assume Im a Roadie with the most experience ever, I'll be the Roadie Oracle.:thumbsup: 
Didnt anyone ever think that maybe the ones with less to say perhaps know more? :thumbsup:


----------



## josephr

wear whatever you want...really! I was going mtn biking yesterday morning and a guy was riding the state park road with his matching red/black Team Bissel shorts/jersey which color-coordinated with his bike and aero-helment as he was pulling about 8mph on the flat.

There are plenty of reasons to where bike-specific clothing (moisture-wicking, chaffe prevention, cooling, doesn't get in the way) and there are reasons for not to wear it (just a ride with the kids, casual ride for groceries, etc.). But, there is NEVER a good reason to be a TOOL!


----------



## ziscwg

matty125 said:


> I agree shame on me. I need to make 500 bullshit stupid posts or replies then people will be in shear awe of my bicycle mastery skill level, and all will assume Im a Roadie with the most experience ever, I'll be the Roadie Oracle.:thumbsup:
> Didnt anyone ever think that maybe the ones with less to say perhaps know more? :thumbsup:



Too many posts means your AREN'T OUT RIDING!!!!!


----------



## matty125

ziscwg said:


> Too many posts means your AREN'T OUT RIDING!!!!!


 LMAO, Good point!!!!!!!!!!!! I just bought a new Tarmac Comp, I'LL be right back :blush2:


----------



## spade2you

ziscwg said:


> Too many posts means your AREN'T OUT RIDING!!!!!


Or we have a job that allows us to be on while we're not riding. 

You can try to call me out all you want, but eventually almost all experienced and serious riders/racers adopt very similar tactics to riding and overall gear. It works, end of story. 

Yes, a few posts and we have a pretty good idea who is serious and who just got into cycling.


----------



## St.Zu

spade2you said:


> Or we have a job that allows us to be on while we're not riding.
> 
> You can try to call me out all you want, but eventually almost all experienced and serious riders/racers adopt very similar tactics to riding and overall gear. It works, end of story.
> 
> Yes, a few posts and we have a pretty good idea who is serious and who just got into cycling.


So you are saying that because I am relatively new to the board I am new to cycling.... Where was this board in1978


----------



## Gnarly 928

Just curious as to why someone would want to not wear bike shorts on the bike?

Maybe if you are a 350lb person about 5' tall, it might be a bit embarrasing to you, but to live in a body like that, you gotta have a pretty thick skin already. 

Lycra bike shorts are what people on bikes wear because they really do work best. By a big margin. Very much more comfortable...

If you are worried about people "looking at you" and thinking .."What a posuer" or some such...Really, take a look around..Nobody is gonna look at YOU, with all those other DBs out there wearing bike shorts.

Ya think at the next Livestrong ride people will be cycling past you as you ride along, beginner style, and go..."Well at least he/she is not wearing Lycra"?

Now I can see why you might be kinda shy about wearing say...White,, silver, pink or something ...That kinda costume display takes some....whatever..But if it came down to me having to wear that or regular street pants....I'd choose the pink, even over a raw butt.

Really, cyclists are more common than rocks now...nobody will notice you in lycra and laugh.


----------



## spade2you

St.Zu said:


> So you are saying that because I am relatively new to the board I am new to cycling.... Where was this board in1978


No, I was not calling YOU out personally, just the n00bs. PlatyPius was pointing out that most of the weak advice was coming from those who were obviously new to road biking and had low post counts.


----------



## spade2you

Gnarly 928 said:


> Lycra bike shorts are what people on bikes wear because they really do work best. By a big margin. Very much more comfortable...


....and there's no alternative that we're aware of or we'd be using it! If jean shorts were superior to most bib shorts, you can bet your hind quarters that we'd be using them. Cyclists aren't conformists, but comfort can trump the individuality that is lacking in cycling.


----------

